# Pro shop couldnt tie a D-loop?



## CamSpeed (Sep 20, 2004)

Sometimes its best to learn it all yourself sometimes the hard way Ive spend 20 years in pro shops some good some not so good all over the midwest. I can't understand why the fella said the draw weight was not enough to hold the D loop I don't think he knew what he was talking about there at all. When I do need work done on my bow which is rare these days b/c I do it all on my own I am really leery on who I let work on it. Best of luck to you.


----------



## franzofumi (Nov 2, 2009)

CamSpeed said:


> Sometimes its best to learn it all yourself sometimes the hard way Ive spend 20 years in pro shops some good some not so good all over the midwest. I can't understand why the fella said the draw weight was not enough to hold the D loop I don't think he knew what he was talking about there at all. When I do need work done on my bow which is rare these days b/c I do it all on my own I am really leery on who I let work on it. Best of luck to you.




sent from padania using a pigeon


----------



## franzofumi (Nov 2, 2009)

Yeap

sent from padania using a pigeon


----------



## lknchoppers (Jun 13, 2008)

That is pretty sad. Probably should have just told them you changed your mind about the bow, and walked out. Those bows can be bought just about anywhere. Good luck with it.


----------



## EnglishKev (Aug 8, 2009)

You bought the bow from an archery supply shop, the term 'Pro' does not apply here!
You already have more knowledge than the numbnuts working in the shop:wink:

The string should have twists in it, looking at the photo my opinion is that you need to replace it due to the damage.
Draw weight has nothing to do with being able to fit a D loop.

Good luck.

Kev


----------



## daltongang (Jul 29, 2009)

I would never step in that place again.
It won't take you long to learn the things you need to know.

set from my electronic carrier pigeon


----------



## daltongang (Jul 29, 2009)

As far as the d loop thing. I put one on my sons first recurve so he could get use to the release for his compound. I think that recurve only held at 8 pounds.

set from my electronic carrier pigeon


----------



## luv old #7 (Aug 14, 2011)

Everybody's got to start somewhere on someone's bow. I'd take it back and demand it all be made right, to my satisfaction (within reason). That kind of service is unacceptable in a pro shop or even in a big box shop. Get the owner or manager involved and make the employees accountable. If I were a shop owner and had one of my employees do this and lose a customer over it, I'd love to have the chance to make it right. Hopefully, you were dealing with an employee, not a manager/owner.


----------



## retrieverfishin (Oct 18, 2010)

I would at least bring it back and get them to replace that string. No longer safe IMO.


----------



## Ghost23 (Jul 15, 2011)

If they can't tie a d-loop, they shouldn't be doing anything to a bow. Find another shop that knows what they are doing. Doing it yourself can always be fun too!


----------



## lxsolocam (Feb 5, 2009)

retrieverfishin said:


> I would at least bring it back and get them to replace that string.


^^^ 100% agree with this! make them replace it!


----------



## SARASR (Oct 30, 2009)

lxsolocam said:


> ^^^ 100% agree with this! make them replace it!


Make them give or get a new string if not just knock off some cash then go elsewhere


----------



## lxsolocam (Feb 5, 2009)

just don't let those jokers replace it.... man thats just sad....
sorry for you and your daughter!


----------



## Sku11ey (Jan 10, 2012)

My wife took the ice back and spoke to the owner. She just pointed out the burnt string not the list of issues. 
The fella replaced the string no questions asked. Installed a D loop, corrected string route in cams for low draw weight
No cam tilt/lean, it looks good. Had to adjust sight and peep a little but its shooting great.


----------



## brownstonebear (Apr 10, 2006)

Glad you were able to get it corrected, but its sad that you and your daughter had a bad experience.
It would be hard to go back there in the future even though they corrected it.


----------



## NMhunter (Jun 25, 2003)

If I remember correctly Miss "Redcharm" has a pic by pic instruction on how to tie one. I will try to find it for you. Their so easy to tie, you'll be kicking yourself in the behind for not doing it sooner.


Edit: found it. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=353639&highlight=Redcharm


----------



## Sku11ey (Jan 10, 2012)

I have learned to tie the d loop my self, learned the trick to make knots oposite of the other too. Got a cool
Set of pliers from lancaster that tighten the knot real tight. String n arrow levels, bench vice, square, 
the cheep cable press, string splitter, peep string. Got no excuse why i cant do it my self from now on.


----------



## animal killer (Sep 16, 2009)

If u can't tie a dloop u shouldn't b working in a shoo

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Not in the employee's defense, but for quite a few years it was brass nocks and cushion buttons. Then, with sites like AT the d-loop took hold. And many archers still hold with the brass nock and cushion buttom for that tad bit more bow draw length.


----------



## Strotherized (Dec 12, 2010)

This trend is snowballing as archery continues to evolve.


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

Wow!!


----------



## luv old #7 (Aug 14, 2011)

Glad to hear you got it all straightened out. The owner got a chance to keep you as a customer (maybe, as opposed to "never again"), you got the bow you expected in the first place, and most importantly, you've got a girl with a big smile on her face. You win!


----------



## SPIKER_67 (Nov 7, 2007)

You just went through what made me learn to work on my own bows. I got sick of taking it to one shop only to have the guy say, "who the heck worked on this bow, it's all wrong", only to hear the same comment from the next guy I took it to.

And then..thank god...THE INTERNET HAPPENED!

There is plenty of knowledge on this sight to help you get through almost anything you need to do yourself. Good Luck.


----------



## Learn2turn (May 16, 2011)

Have you tried any groups at 20yrds with that bow, yourself?

We have the same for our daughter and I enjoy tweaking it. Ours came like yours, minus the burnt string.


----------



## elkbow69 (May 7, 2010)

I spent about an hour tweaking my daughters nuke ice. Adjusting draw length, weight, correcting cam lean so the string comes off the grooves straight, and installed the loop kisser button, and I 've been shooting for 30+ years. Those little bows are cool to work on. Easy to adjust and are VERY adjustable. 
She Loves shooting it.


----------



## DSites (Dec 16, 2010)

Good to hear you got it fixed right and now she is able to get started shooting.


----------



## rick prather (Aug 23, 2007)

i'd make one more trip there. to see if they would do the honorable thing and step outside. of course that's just me. i'm not an example for a five year old......more like an example of a five year old


----------

